# 10/29 chronicle



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Time to go boys! Heading up the Blackwater.. flip flops, sunscreen, thermacell... this should be a fun one...


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Get up and get at'em! I'm headed up to Blackwater over near Baker myself, only a morning hunt for me though. Wife has to be at work I got to watch the kids. So let's hope one steps out in front of me dear morning sunrise, I can only keep my fingers crossed and pray for the fortune! Hey bud be safe, where you harnesses, good luck guys!


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm bout to leave the house in a couple minutes. Hopefully we all have good fortunes. Be safe. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm in the Hutton unit. Been here since Wednesday and I'm not too impressed


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

skullmount1988 said:


> I'm in the Hutton unit. Been here since Wednesday and I'm not too impressed




Well hopefully you'll have good luck today.


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> I'm in the Hutton unit. Been here since Wednesday and I'm not too impressed


It's a strange place man. Nothing like regular blackwater. There are giants in there though....

Saw 6 or 7 driving in, they on their feet.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Got home from the ballgame last night at about 2200...deer all over the place! Up early this AM to go to the Baker Skeet shoot, then off to Sneads fer championship varsity volleyball game! 

Oh yeah!!! Baker is district champs baby!!! Undefeated! What a way fer Logan to have a senior year!!!


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm up in BW just got settled in. Crossbow hunt, got my permit this summer.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm up. A little chill to the air, but not much... it's raining acorns pretty good.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Good luck y'all. About that time now.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

In a tree at BW. Fox squirrel out front. Seen a ton of deer on the roads coming in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Finally settled in. Forgot where I needed to be. Been a while since I hunted this spot. No sign of life yet. But I can sure hear acorns falling all over the place. My guess is someone will draw blood by 7:43. What's everybody else guessing on 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be asleep by7:43... this new summit sure is nice.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm up...on the couch with a cup of coffee. I had to sleep in this morning ( 6am is sleeping in for me ) gonna hit it hard tomorrow. Be safe everyone and let's spill some blood.

Team 9


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cuz has deer coming to him thinks it has horns


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

4 slicks at 70....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I heard a squirrel but man it sure is a pretty morning. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Well I'm in a new spot I scouted this summer but first time hunting. It took me a little longer to walk in than I thought it would, was finally up in the tree late at 6:15. I've been hearing a lot of squirrels, birds and sounds like slow movements in the distance, but no visible action yet. 


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

These stupid bitches... Kenny and I are about 175 yards away from each other and these deer couldn't split the distance between us any better...


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Just had 6 turkeys feed under me. Man couldn't even move. Didn't have a chance to grab my bow. Cool hearing em purring and making all kinda noise.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I wish I had y'alls dedication. 
Good luck, hope y'all kill a big one.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Just watched twin fawns drink drink from mommy

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## mspooney (Aug 17, 2015)

Went out to BW at 4am for our third try. First hunt we had 2 people walk in on us, 2nd hunt we had a guy climb up 60 yards a way (never saw us and after an hour he climbed down and left after a smoke.) This morning karson strapped on the Summit and we started our trek through the woods. About 100 yards from the truck he fell over and looked like a turtle stuck on his back. Stand is bigger than he is so he couldn't roll over. When I went to helps him up I could see the blood running down the back of his head. Came out by 6:00 and mom is at the emergency room getting his stitches. He says he wants to head back out afterwards, but well let the doc's decide.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dangit, something telling you and he to wait till gun season! Love the dedication though, yall stay at it. Hope he heels quick!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Enjoy the memories while they are young.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang man! Glad he is ok though. Sounds like a trooper for sure!


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Well at least he will have a memory of trying to hunt for the story with the scar... I hope he is able to get back in the woods soon!


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Just had 6 point feed 50 yards from me then move on. Sitting on a creek in swamp. He just appeared. Same buck I missed last week. He's gonna slip up....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just held in a sneeze.. seeing little star flurries now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

mspooney said:


> Went out to BW at 4am for our third try. First hunt we had 2 people walk in on us, 2nd hunt we had a guy climb up 60 yards a way (never saw us and after an hour he climbed down and left after a smoke.) This morning karson strapped on the Summit and we started our trek through the woods. About 100 yards from the truck he fell over and looked like a turtle stuck on his back. Stand is bigger than he is so he couldn't roll over. When I went to helps him up I could see the blood running down the back of his head. Came out by 6:00 and mom is at the emergency room getting his stitches. He says he wants to head back out afterwards, but well let the doc's decide.




Take him back to the woods... then when he smokes one he'll have a heck of a hunting story to tell....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm fighting back coughs it is miserable. And on top of that the toilet is calling never fails on a mornin hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know if Ruth's is doing breakfast?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I think they are. If not berrydale is.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yup those teeth on a stand will do a number on the back of your head. Been there before. Now momma doe in the branch blowing at something. Her 2 fawns just bedded down 50 yards in front of me 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Glad he's ok. That's awesome he wants to go back. Lil warrior ? I'd take him. If you can get past mamma.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

On a completely unrelated note... saw this upstanding miltonite upload this to facebook...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Thought I was illegal to remove antlers from the field. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

And now the landowner up above where I am sitting is out target practicing 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

lettheairout said:


> And now the landowner up above where I am sitting is out target practicing
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


You up off Sandy forest?


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Just shot at a buck and missed. 53 yards and saw a 3 pointer but too small.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I'll be heading up later today for a evening hunt, cell phone service is little to nothing where I'll be, I'll check in about dark thirty! Good luck ereybody! (Especially team 7!)


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

delta dooler said:


> I'll be heading up later today for a evening hunt, cell phone service is little to nothing where I'll be, I'll check in about dark thirty! Good luck ereybody! (Especially team 7!)




Good luck! It's only a morning hunt for me, then I'm pulling a all day'er tomorrow!


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

She gone!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

mspooney said:


> Went out to BW at 4am for our third try. First hunt we had 2 people walk in on us, 2nd hunt we had a guy climb up 60 yards a way (never saw us and after an hour he climbed down and left after a smoke.) This morning karson strapped on the Summit and we started our trek through the woods. About 100 yards from the truck he fell over and looked like a turtle stuck on his back. Stand is bigger than he is so he couldn't roll over. When I went to helps him up I could see the blood running down the back of his head. Came out by 6:00 and mom is at the emergency room getting his stitches. He says he wants to head back out afterwards, but well let the doc's decide.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> I just held in a sneeze.. seeing little star flurries now...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont do that this afternoon after eating chinese buffet!!! Dont want ya soiling your drawers!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man sounds like a war where Im at!!!! Gun shots everywhere!!! Oh yeah thats right Im at Shoal River Range!!! Hahaha


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

That's a big ole mallet head. Nice man ?


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> She gone!




Congrats! Man it is slow here. Haven't seen a deer. Sitting as long as I can. About to get down. Should've sat on the highway this morning...seen 10 on the rds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


A friend just killed a nice 8 in the stand jspooney has been hunting.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

We down... what's for lunch around this place? China food?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

John B. said:


> We down... what's for lunch around this place? China food?




No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> No
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


>


That's good eats 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

What happened to the good ol days of bringing some Vienna sausages and sardines with ya and eating lunch in the woods? Y'all boys done got civilized!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> What happened to the good ol days of bringing some Vienna sausages and sardines with ya and eating lunch in the woods? Y'all boys done got civilized!


That's what we did Wednesday except with smoked mackerel, viennas, and deer jerky.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I gotta cleanse my bowels...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> What happened to the good ol days of bringing some Vienna sausages and sardines with ya and eating lunch in the woods? Y'all boys done got civilized!


To many restaurants close by the woods here. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> I gotta cleanse my bowels...


Go hang ham 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy balls it's hot....


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Yeah I'm staying at the hizzle this afternoon. Got some rib eyes and red taters I'm gonna do this evening &#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;&#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824; Good luck yall.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

John B. said:


> Holy balls it's hot....




Hot is an understatement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I was doing some tractor work around the barn. I wish I had kept doing that. I'm soaked with sweat and just got in the stand.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Getting close to that time and I have to take a dump.... Ugh.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

stewart_fish said:


> Yeah I'm staying at the hizzle this afternoon. Got some rib eyes and red taters I'm gonna do this evening �������� Good luck yall.


I ain't goin either watchin some oak burn down to coal right now bout to put the squirrel gravy over it


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Just filled the ol water bottle up...and had 2 guys walk in on me last week had a guy walk in on us as well oh well good luck everyone...

Sent from my exploding Note 7


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Good luck, should be getting right about now. Had to go to a birthday get together this afternoon. Otherwise I'd be in the stand cussing the hot weather.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Not to bad sittin in the shade watchin football on the porch while this cooks. Kinda half assin it with my setup since I cooked em in the pressure cooker first all I'm doing really is cooking down the gravy but it's simmering nicely so it'll be ok.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Talk to me boys...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

espo16 said:


> Talk to me boys...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife is awaiting her apology. A free grunt call would soothe things over....:whistling:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

BDD down boys @ 1818


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> BDD down boys @ 1818




Tick tock tick tock.....what was the time frame fer a penalty? hahahah, nahhhh anyone who knows ya, know's you'll get it done!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Seen small buck @ 1630, (wouldnt measure up), 2 does at 1715, and this one a little after 1800. 20 yd shot, piled up in 30. Time to get busy with knife.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Congratulations

Team 9


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Two does, one yearling and a spike with 3-4 inches spikes.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Post her up on the contest thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cainpole (Oct 27, 2015)

So was that kill with the knock off rages 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

cainpole said:


> So was that kill with the knock off rages
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Looks like a hypo wound for sure. Im curious too.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

cainpole said:


> So was that kill with the knock off rages
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Yep, that was a $2 Mokasi hypo rage knockoff, pretty impressive so far, they shoot straight at 370fps, deployed completely, and no damage after use, it'll take me a few more to gain total confidence in em, but for the time being, I'm more than happy with em. (The 1st time I shoulder punch one and blades don't get to deploy, I'll probably change my mind, then it'll be back to 4 blade Muzzy 125's!)


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

I can't get rite! Been seeing plenty of deer and missed one opening day . Can't get them close to me maybe tomorrow


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's all I got to show...pancake breakfast!!









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sure said:


> Here's all I got to show...pancake breakfast!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's either a little pancake, Or you got some long azz fingers!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

With a 2 year old, we make pancakes of all sizes...and I have long fingers


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Good job Delta! Another one for team #7!


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job double D!!! She looks like a few year old un!!!!


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

delta dooler said:


> That's either a little pancake, Or you got some long azz fingers!


Dude I said the same thing the other day! 
Nice job putting one down dooler ✊


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I sat this morning looking for one eyed willie but he was a no show. Enjoyed watching 187 squirrels playing sex chase. Heard a pack of hogs but didn't wanna fart with them. Got back to the boat at 8:30 and managed 10 nice crappie trolling back to cabin. Tried the same this after afternoon. Had a decent six at about 60 yds but not what I'm after. Got back to boat and tried a smooth jump slide move to get in. Got slapped in the face by an unseen limb flipping me back on the bank and away goes the boat - in the dark. Yeah - had to wade waste deep to get it back. Glad it wasn't February!


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Was a decent sit for me this evening, 8 turkeys, 1 borderline legal buck and a nanny that took a ride home with me.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

At first before I read the rest i thought SICF was losing it. I thought he had a deer ear in his hand! I was like oh Lawd he went rogue!! 
They drew first blood.....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

stewart_fish said:


> At first before I read the rest i thought SICF was losing it. I thought he had a deer ear in his hand! I was like oh Lawd he went rogue!!
> They drew first blood.....




Now where would sicfish get a deer ear??


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

On second thought- I shouldn't talk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Now where would sicfish get a deer ear??


Passed a day old on the side of the road...thought about it


----------



## skiny watr (Oct 3, 2007)

Fall baseball and softball is done. Got the camper set up for the season. It's killin time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't everybody run to the back at once. If it ever rains you might need another block. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------

